# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Есть ли русская община в Джаганнатха Пури?

## наталья башмакова

Дорогие преданные,уезжаю в Пури на пол года! Хотелось бы знать, есть ли там русская община, живут ли там русские вайшнавы? Я матаджи на пенсии, мне будет не хватать общения на русском языке.  Харе Кришна!

----------


## Гопидас

Есть отдельные преданные. Общины русской нет. За неделю дорога вдоль пляжа, и вы сами всех кого надо встретите.

----------


## Дарья

Дорогие преданные, есть кто из русских преданных, постоянно живущих в Джаганнатха Пури? Поделитесь контактами? Хочу там жить и служить. Но у Храма Исккон в Пури даже сайта своего нет. Как там с воскресными программами дела обстоят? Поделитесь пожалуйста любой информацией!!! Хари бол!!!

----------


## Дарья

*Информация о Храме Исккон в Джаганнатха Пури
*
*Радха-Гиридхари-мандир*

Название: Радха-Гиридхари-мандир

Адрес: Bhakti Kuti, Swargadwar, 752 001
Tel. (06752) 231440
Puri (Orissa)

Божества: Шри Шри Радха-Гиридхари, Гауранга Махапрабху

Год открытия: 2004

Как добраться: Сварга-двар – район на берегу океана, примерно в получасе ходьбы от храма Джаганнатхи. Помимо храма ИСККОН, здесь находится самадхи Харидаса Тхакура, Пурушоттама-Гаудия-Матх, большой одежный базар, овощной рынок и местный крематорий (сварга-двар переводится как «ворота в небо»). От ж/д вокзала дойти пешком при желании можно, но долго. Проще взять рикшу – мото- или вело-. Слово «ИСККОН» в Пури знают все рикши.

Гостиница: есть

Ресторан: есть

В 1902 году Бхактивинода Тхакур приобрел участок земли на Сварга-дваре, рядом с самадхи Харидаса Тхакура. Там он построил дом, который назвал «Бхакти-кутир».

Тхакур Бхактивинода жил здесь с 1902 по 1914, погрузившись в бхаджан. 23 октября 1914 года он покинул этот мир.

В 1984 году газеты опубликовали информацию о продаже этого места с аукциона. Джаяпатака Свами выкупил эту землю, желая возродить духовную атмосферу этого места. В то время в бывшем доме Бхактивиноды Тхакура жили посторонние люди. Потребовалось почти 10 лет для того, чтобы освободить это место и начать его восстановление.

Благодаря неустанным усилиям и поддержке Его Святейшества Джаяпатаки Свами был построен храм с большой алтарной, гостиницей и рестораном.

Храм был торжественно открыт 19 ноября 2004 года. На алтаре установили Божества Шри Шри Радхи-Гиридхари (Радхи-Кришны) и Гауранги Махапрабху.

Ресторан при храме небольшой – скорее это можно назвать кафе. Там можно недорого позавтракать (в 9 утра), пообедать (с 12 до 14) и поужинать (после 19:30).

*Расписание:*

Мангала-арати – 4:30

Туласи-пуджа – 5:00

Шрингара-даршан и Гуру-пуджа – 7:15

Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам (на ория) – 7:50

Дхупа-арати – 8:30

Раджа-бхога-арати – 12:30

Храм закрывается – 12:50

Пушпа-арати – 16:00

Туласи-пуджа -18:45

Сандхья-арати – 19:00

Лекция по Бхагавад-гите (на ория) – 19:40

Шаяна-арати – 20:00

Храм закрывается – 20:15

----------

